# BUG: soft lockup - CPU#X stuck

## spike32

Hello everyone! I am new to the Gentoo world, indeed I don't even know if I am posting in the right section. If not, sorry for that   :Very Happy: 

I'm having problem with some command. For example when I run a command like "lspci", "startx", or even "reboot" or some other, one of my cores goes to 100% of usage and the command does not execute but it get in stuck. After that Gentoo is continuously reporting this error:

Message from syslogd@mauro at Tue Mar 17 13:35:21 2020 ...

mauro kernel: [ 1112.214624] watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s! [lspci:7155]

and it never unlock the core until I force it to shut down (by holding the power button). I am not an expert so I'm asking help to you all!

Hope you guys can help me to solve this problem!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## krinn

you should try reproduce it with a livecd to determine if you did something bad with your kernel or if you have a more serious issue

----------

## spike32

 *krinn wrote:*   

> you should try reproduce it with a livecd to determine if you did something bad with your kernel or if you have a more serious issue

 

From a livecd the "lspci" and "reboot" commands work.

----------

## fturco

@spike32: There are several similar bug reports on the Linux kernel bug tracker (example).

Edit: welcome to the Gentoo forums!

----------

## spike32

 *fturco wrote:*   

> @spike32: There are several similar bug reports on the Linux kernel bug tracker (example).
> 
> Edit: welcome to the Gentoo forums!

 

Hi! Thank you for your response! Unfortunately I don't see any useful information   :Confused: 

----------

## spike32

Could the problem be related to a bad kernel configuration?

----------

## Hu

Do you receive a traceback from the kernel when the lockup is reported?  If so, what does it show?

----------

## spike32

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Do you receive a traceback from the kernel when the lockup is reported?  If so, what does it show?

 

I don't know... How could I check this traceback?

----------

## Hu

In the dmesg output, it should be near the lockup warning.

----------

## spike32

 *Hu wrote:*   

> In the dmesg output, it should be near the lockup warning.

 

This is what I get when I run dmesg after lspci get in stuck. I divide the output in two replies because the web site reports me an error.

```

[    0.049801] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.049803] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 6370452778343963 ns

[    0.145709] random: get_random_bytes called from start_kernel+0x91/0x53e with crng_init=0

[    0.145715] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8192 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.145866] percpu: Embedded 46 pages/cpu s151552 r8192 d28672 u262144

[    0.145872] pcpu-alloc: s151552 r8192 d28672 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.145873] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.145893] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4099721

[    0.145894] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.145896] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=9573752e-fbb8-4e4b-89a6-ca5a90315315 ro

[    0.145923] log_buf_len individual max cpu contribution: 32768 bytes

[    0.145924] log_buf_len total cpu_extra contributions: 229376 bytes

[    0.145925] log_buf_len min size: 262144 bytes

[    0.145969] log_buf_len: 524288 bytes

[    0.145970] early log buf free: 248196(94%)

[    0.159460] Memory: 2204368K/16659284K available (12300K kernel code, 2405K rwdata, 3680K rodata, 2348K init, 6164K bss, 482212K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.159545] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.159550] Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled

[    0.171166] ftrace: allocating 34179 entries in 134 pages

[    0.183406] rcu: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.183408] rcu:     RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8192 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.183409]  Tasks RCU enabled.

[    0.183410] rcu: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.185994] NR_IRQS: 524544, nr_irqs: 2048, preallocated irqs: 16

[    0.186295] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.186486] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.186499] ACPI: Core revision 20180810

[    0.186843] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 79635855245 ns

[    0.186875] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.186911] APIC: Switch to symmetric I/O mode setup

[    0.186914] DMAR: Host address width 39

[    0.186916] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed90000 flags: 0x0

[    0.186922] DMAR: dmar0: reg_base_addr fed90000 ver 1:0 cap 1c0000c40660462 ecap 19e2ff0505e

[    0.186924] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed91000 flags: 0x1

[    0.186928] DMAR: dmar1: reg_base_addr fed91000 ver 1:0 cap d2008c40660462 ecap f050da

[    0.186930] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x0000008a180000 end: 0x0000008a19ffff

[    0.186932] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x0000008b800000 end: 0x0000008fffffff

[    0.186934] DMAR: ANDD device: 1 name: \_SB.PCI0.I2C0

[    0.186936] DMAR: ANDD device: 2 name: \_SB.PCI0.I2C1

[    0.186938] DMAR-IR: IOAPIC id 2 under DRHD base  0xfed91000 IOMMU 1

[    0.186940] DMAR-IR: HPET id 0 under DRHD base 0xfed91000

[    0.186942] DMAR-IR: Queued invalidation will be enabled to support x2apic and Intr-remapping.

[    0.188414] DMAR-IR: Enabled IRQ remapping in x2apic mode

[    0.188416] x2apic enabled

[    0.188429] Switched APIC routing to cluster x2apic.

[    0.192482] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.206884] clocksource: tsc-early: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x2879c5f06f2, max_idle_ns: 440795220049 ns

[    0.206897] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5618.00 BogoMIPS (lpj=9360000)

[    0.206901] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.207569] Security Framework initialized

[    0.207572] Yama: becoming mindful.

[    0.207576] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.209300] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.210165] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.210199] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.210237] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.210406] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    0.210409] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.210423] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.210442] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.210445] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 64, 2MB 8, 4MB 8

[    0.210447] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 64, 2MB 0, 4MB 0, 1GB 4

[    0.210449] Spectre V1 : Mitigation: usercopy/swapgs barriers and __user pointer sanitization

[    0.210451] Spectre V2 : Mitigation: Full generic retpoline

[    0.210453] Spectre V2 : Spectre v2 / SpectreRSB mitigation: Filling RSB on context switch

[    0.210455] Spectre V2 : Enabling Restricted Speculation for firmware calls

[    0.210461] Spectre V2 : mitigation: Enabling conditional Indirect Branch Prediction Barrier

[    0.210463] Spectre V2 : User space: Mitigation: STIBP via seccomp and prctl

[    0.210465] Speculative Store Bypass: Mitigation: Speculative Store Bypass disabled via prctl and seccomp

[    0.210488] MDS: Mitigation: Clear CPU buffers

[    0.215552] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 28K

[    0.221052] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.221056] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x9e, stepping: 0x9)

[    0.221137] Performance Events: PEBS fmt3+, Skylake events, 32-deep LBR, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.221167] ... version:                4

[    0.221168] ... bit width:              48

[    0.221170] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.221171] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.221173] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.221174] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.221175] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.221210] rcu: Hierarchical SRCU implementation.

[    0.221580] random: crng done (trusting CPU's manufacturer)

[    0.222029] NMI watchdog: Enabled. Permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.

[    0.222083] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.222139] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.222141] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3 #4

[    0.227383] MDS CPU bug present and SMT on, data leak possible. See https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/hw-vuln/mds.html for more details.

[    0.227383]  #5 #6 #7

[    0.227383] smp: Brought up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    0.227383] smpboot: Max logical packages: 1

[    0.227383] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (44945.00 BogoMIPS)

[    0.336894] node 0 initialised, 3493176 pages in 107ms

[    0.337208] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.337208] x86/mm: Memory block size: 128MB

[    0.337811] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x843ff000-0x843fffff] (4096 bytes)

[    0.337811] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x8aa61000-0x8aeb7fff] (4550656 bytes)

[    0.337811] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 6370867519511994 ns

[    0.337811] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.337811] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    0.337811] RTC time: 10:41:05, date: 03/19/20

[    0.337902] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.337974] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.337982] audit: type=2000 audit(1584614464.149:1): state=initialized audit_enabled=0 res=1

[    0.337982] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.337982] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.337982] KVM setup pv remote TLB flush

[    0.337982] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.337982] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.337982] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

[    0.337982] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-7f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

[    0.337982] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.337982] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.340246] HugeTLB registered 1.00 GiB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.340246] HugeTLB registered 2.00 MiB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.340257] fbcon: Taking over console

[    0.340276] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.340278] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.340279] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.340281] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.340282] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Dell-Video)

[    0.340284] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)

[    0.340288] ACPI: EC: EC started

[    0.340289] ACPI: EC: interrupt blocked

[    0.340300] ACPI: \: Used as first EC

[    0.340302] ACPI: \: GPE=0x23, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.340304] ACPI: \: Used as boot ECDT EC to handle transactions

[    0.384681] ACPI: 9 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.389228] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.396288] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.396295] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF938305E7B800 000651 (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.396938] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU0: _OSC native thermal LVT Acked

[    0.398625] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.398631] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF938305997C00 0003FF (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20160422)

[    0.399188] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.399193] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF93835A0F4600 000115 (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Hwp  00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.399603] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.399608] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF93835A0F6200 0001A4 (v02 PmRef  HwpLvt   00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.400406] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.400412] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF938305E78000 00065C (v02 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.401268] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.401273] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF93835A0F7000 000197 (v02 PmRef  ApHwp    00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.401785] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.401790] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF93835A0F6E00 00018A (v02 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.405555] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.405598] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.405600] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.405638] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.406930] ACPI: Enabled 6 GPEs in block 00 to 7F

[    0.409689] ACPI: Power Resource [PG00] (on)

[    0.438395] ACPI: Power Resource [PG01] (on)

[    0.438867] ACPI: Power Resource [PG02] (on)

[    0.441128] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.441304] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.441475] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.441646] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.441816] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.441987] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.442156] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.442398] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.442813] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.443013] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.443184] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.443355] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.443526] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.443700] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.443872] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.444042] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.444212] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.444608] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.444780] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.444954] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.460198] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-7e])

[    0.460206] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.462023] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug SHPCHotplug PME AER PCIeCapability LTR]

[    0.462026] acpi PNP0A08:00: FADT indicates ASPM is unsupported, using BIOS configuration

[    0.462742] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.462746] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.462748] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.462750] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.462752] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.462754] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.462757] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.462759] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.462761] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.462763] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.462765] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.462767] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.462769] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.462771] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.462773] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.462775] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    0.462777] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.462779] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x90000000-0xefffffff window]

[    0.462781] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe7fffff window]

[    0.462784] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-7e]

[    0.462791] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:5910] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.463187] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:1901] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.463227] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.463435] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:591b] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.463444] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed000000-0xedffffff 64bit]

[    0.463449] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.463452] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[    0.463467] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 2: assigned to efifb

[    0.463612] pci 0000:00:04.0: [8086:1903] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.463622] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef620000-0xef627fff 64bit]

[    0.463848] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:a12f] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.463868] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef610000-0xef61ffff 64bit]

[    0.463930] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.464161] pci 0000:00:14.2: [8086:a131] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.464181] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef638000-0xef638fff 64bit]

[    0.464449] pci 0000:00:15.0: [8086:a160] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.464638] pci 0000:00:15.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef637000-0xef637fff 64bit]

[    0.465559] pci 0000:00:15.1: [8086:a161] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.465710] pci 0000:00:15.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef636000-0xef636fff 64bit]

[    0.466579] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:a13a] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.466602] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef635000-0xef635fff 64bit]

[    0.466671] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.466855] pci 0000:00:17.0: [8086:a103] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.466870] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef630000-0xef631fff]

[    0.466877] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xef634000-0xef6340ff]

[    0.466883] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

[    0.466890] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

[    0.466896] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[    0.466903] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xef633000-0xef6337ff]

[    0.466940] pci 0000:00:17.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.467114] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:a110] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.467174] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.467362] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:a112] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.467427] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.467619] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:a113] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.467683] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.467899] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:a152] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.468153] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:a121] type 00 class 0x058000

[    0.468166] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef62c000-0xef62ffff]

[    0.468353] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:a171] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.468377] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef628000-0xef62bfff 64bit]

[    0.468400] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [mem 0xef600000-0xef60ffff 64bit]

[    0.468445] pci 0000:00:1f.3: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.468679] pci 0000:00:1f.4: [8086:a123] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.468739] pci 0000:00:1f.4: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef632000-0xef6320ff 64bit]

[    0.468810] pci 0000:00:1f.4: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.469069] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:139a] type 00 class 0x030200

[    0.469082] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xee000000-0xeeffffff]

[    0.469089] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.469096] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.469101] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[    0.469106] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xef000000-0xef07ffff pref]

[    0.469155] pci 0000:01:00.0: 63.008 Gb/s available PCIe bandwidth, limited by 8 GT/s x8 link at 0000:00:01.0 (capable of 126.016 Gb/s with 8 GT/s x16 link)

[    0.469250] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.469254] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.469255] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xee000000-0xef0fffff]

[    0.469258] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xe1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.469305] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.469409] pci 0000:03:00.0: [14e4:43b1] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.469439] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef400000-0xef407fff 64bit]

[    0.469451] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xef200000-0xef3fffff 64bit]

[    0.469555] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.469556] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.469760] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.469766] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xef200000-0xef4fffff]

[    0.469833] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:5287] type 00 class 0xff0000

[    0.469857] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef515000-0xef515fff]

[    0.469897] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xef500000-0xef50ffff pref]

[    0.469981] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.469981] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.470128] pci 0000:04:00.1: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.470152] pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.470171] pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 0x18: [mem 0xef514000-0xef514fff 64bit]

[    0.470183] pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 0x20: [mem 0xef510000-0xef513fff 64bit]

[    0.470272] pci 0000:04:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.470273] pci 0000:04:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.470392] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.470396] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.470398] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xef500000-0xef5fffff]

[    0.473293] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.473356] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.473417] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.473476] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.473535] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.473597] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.473657] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.473715] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.474374] ACPI: EC: interrupt unblocked

[    0.474393] ACPI: EC: event unblocked

[    0.474406] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: GPE=0x23, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.474409] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as boot DSDT EC to handle transactions and events

[    0.474471] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.474471] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.474471] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: bridge control possible

[    0.474471] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.474471] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.474471] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.474471] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.474471] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.474471] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.474471] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.474471] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.474471] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.474471] PTP clock support registered

[    0.474471] EDAC MC: Ver: 3.0.0

[    0.474471] Registered efivars operations

[    0.474471] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.488893] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.489064] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00058000-0x0005ffff]

[    0.489065] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.489066] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x843ff000-0x87ffffff]

[    0.489066] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x88577000-0x8bffffff]

[    0.489068] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x88a77000-0x8bffffff]

[    0.489069] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x89cbb000-0x8bffffff]

[    0.489069] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x8b3ff000-0x8bffffff]

[    0.489070] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x46f000000-0x46fffffff]

[    0.489146] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.489148] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.489150] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4 CALIPSO

[    0.489161] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.489166] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.489166] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 24.000000 MHz counter

[    0.491250] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc-early

[    0.499305] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.499319] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.500297] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.500569] system 00:00: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.500573] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.500575] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.500577] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.500579] system 00:00: [io  0x1800-0x18fe] has been reserved

[    0.500581] system 00:00: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.500586] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.500686] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.500690] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.500708] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.500745] system 00:03: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    0.500749] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.500931] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ATK3001 PNP030b (active)

[    0.501001] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs FLT0101 SYN0a00 SYN0002 PNP0f03 PNP0f13 PNP0f12 (active)

[    0.501262] system 00:06: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.501265] system 00:06: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.501267] system 00:06: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.501269] system 00:06: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.501271] system 00:06: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.501273] system 00:06: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] could not be reserved

[    0.501275] system 00:06: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.501278] system 00:06: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.501280] system 00:06: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.501282] system 00:06: [mem 0xeffe0000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.501286] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.501328] system 00:07: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdabffff] has been reserved

[    0.501330] system 00:07: [mem 0xfdad0000-0xfdadffff] has been reserved

[    0.501332] system 00:07: [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

[    0.501334] system 00:07: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfe01ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.501336] system 00:07: [mem 0xfe036000-0xfe03bfff] has been reserved

[    0.501339] system 00:07: [mem 0xfe03d000-0xfe3fffff] has been reserved

[    0.501341] system 00:07: [mem 0xfe410000-0xfe7fffff] has been reserved

[    0.501344] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.501691] system 00:08: [io  0xff00-0xfffe] has been reserved

[    0.501695] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.503089] system 00:09: [mem 0xfdaf0000-0xfdafffff] has been reserved

[    0.503092] system 00:09: [mem 0xfdae0000-0xfdaeffff] has been reserved

[    0.503094] system 00:09: [mem 0xfdac0000-0xfdacffff] has been reserved

[    0.503098] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.504379] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.508912] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.508944] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 02] add_size 1000

[    0.508946] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 02] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.508947] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 02] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.508964] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0x90000000-0x901fffff]

[    0.508974] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0x90200000-0x903fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.508977] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.508980] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.508983] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.508986] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xee000000-0xef0fffff]

[    0.508989] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xe1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.508993] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.508995] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.508999] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0x901fffff]

[    0.509003] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90200000-0x903fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.509007] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.509011] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xef200000-0xef4fffff]

[    0.509017] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.509020] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.509024] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xef500000-0xef5fffff]

[    0.509030] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.509031] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.509032] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.509033] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.509034] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.509034] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.509035] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.509036] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.509037] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.509038] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.509038] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.509039] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.509040] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.509041] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 17 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.509041] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    0.509042] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 19 [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.509043] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 20 [mem 0x90000000-0xefffffff window]

[    0.509044] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 21 [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe7fffff window]

[    0.509045] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.509045] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xee000000-0xef0fffff]

[    0.509046] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xe1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.509047] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.509048] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x90000000-0x901fffff]

[    0.509049] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x90200000-0x903fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.509050] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xef200000-0xef4fffff]

[    0.509050] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.509051] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xef500000-0xef5fffff]

[    0.509225] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.509354] tcp_listen_portaddr_hash hash table entries: 8192 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.509410] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.509550] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.509631] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.509662] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.509699] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.509756] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.509760] NET: Registered protocol family 44

[    0.509769] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.510082] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.510107] Unpacking initramfs...

[    1.376981] Freeing initrd memory: 9504K

[    1.377039] DMAR: ACPI device "device:76" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:15.0

[    1.377044] DMAR: ACPI device "device:77" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:15.1

[    1.396919] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    1.396928] software IO TLB: mapped [mem 0x7f15b000-0x8315b000] (64MB)

[    1.396985] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x2879c5f06f2, max_idle_ns: 440795220049 ns

[    1.397024] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    1.397613] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    1.397624] Key type blacklist registered

[    1.397659] workingset: timestamp_bits=36 max_order=22 bucket_order=0

[    1.398561] zbud: loaded

[    1.522970] alg: No test for 842 (842-generic)

[    1.522989] alg: No test for 842 (842-scomp)

[    1.525339] Key type asymmetric registered

[    1.525342] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    1.525350] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 245)

[    1.525377] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.525379] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.525404] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    1.525406] io scheduler mq-deadline registered

[    1.525407] io scheduler kyber registered

[    1.525425] io scheduler bfq registered

[    1.525488] atomic64_test: passed for x86-64 platform with CX8 and with SSE

[    1.525746] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: Signaling PME with IRQ 122

[    1.525905] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME with IRQ 123

[    1.525923] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie004: Slot #0 AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surprise+ Interlock- NoCompl+ LLActRep+

[    1.526114] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: Signaling PME with IRQ 124

[    1.526136] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: AER enabled with IRQ 124

[    1.526296] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Signaling PME with IRQ 125

[    1.526317] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: AER enabled with IRQ 125

[    1.526360] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    1.526394] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 32 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    1.527628] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.528323] tpm_crb MSFT0101:00: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI region does not cover the entire command/response buffer. [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed4087f flags 0x201] vs fed40080 f80                                    

[    1.528330] tpm_crb MSFT0101:00: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI region does not cover the entire command/response buffer. [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed4087f flags 0x201] vs fed40080 f80                                    

[    1.546415] efifb: probing for efifb

[    1.546429] efifb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, using 1920k, total 1920k

[    1.546431] efifb: mode is 800x600x32, linelength=3200, pages=1

[    1.546432] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.546434] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    1.546496] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

[    1.547314] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    1.547333] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x11142120

[    1.547333] intel_idle: v0.4.1 model 0x9E

[    1.547627] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    1.547749] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

[    1.547824] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:17/PNP0C09:01/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    1.547858] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    1.547910] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    1.547938] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    1.547969] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    1.547996] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.548028] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    1.548055] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.549965] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    1.550479] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (45 C)

[    1.551110] battery: ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

[    1.551955] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.552468] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.552999] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP030b:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.557406] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    1.559428] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.559944] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.560525] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.561049] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.561560] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.562101] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.562707] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.563634] rtc_cmos 00:02: registered as rtc0

[    1.564102] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.564579] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing

[    1.565090] intel_pstate: Disabling energy efficiency optimization

[    1.566007] intel_pstate: HWP enabled

[    1.566450] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.566826] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.567190] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.567577] resource sanity check: requesting [mem 0xfdffe800-0xfe0007ff], which spans more than pnp 00:07 [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdffffff]

[    1.568323] caller pmc_core_probe+0xb4/0x28e mapping multiple BARs

[    1.568705] intel_pmc_core:  initialized

[    1.569111] drop_monitor: Initializing network drop monitor service

[    1.569542] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.569915] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.570916] mce: Using 10 MCE banks

[    1.571258] RAS: Correctable Errors collector initialized.

[    1.571622] microcode: sig=0x906e9, pf=0x20, revision=0xca

[    1.572161] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

[    1.572182] sched_clock: Marking stable (1571545871, 613262)->(1580324059, -8164926)

[    1.573161] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.573510] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    1.595653] Loaded X.509 cert 'Build time autogenerated kernel key: d820a8678db8ac4e00fba013b2fc6ee0f0e04f2a'

[    1.596293] zswap: loaded using pool lzo/zbud

[    1.596967] Key type big_key registered

[    1.597445] Key type encrypted registered

[    1.597793] ima: Allocated hash algorithm: sha256

[    1.601719] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    1.647109]   Magic number: 12:600:679

[    1.648188] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2020-03-19 10:41:06 UTC (1584614466)

[    1.651950] Freeing unused decrypted memory: 2040K

[    1.654996] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 2348K

[    1.667358] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 18432k

[    1.669247] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 2016K

[    1.670433] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 416K

[    1.692125] x86/mm: Checked W+X mappings: passed, no W+X pages found.

[    1.692848] rodata_test: all tests were successful

[    1.693560] x86/mm: Checking user space page tables

[    1.706617] x86/mm: Checked W+X mappings: passed, no W+X pages found.

[    1.707063] Run /init as init process

[    1.944501] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.948142] input: FocalTechPS/2 FocalTech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input12

[    1.955393] Segment Routing with IPv6

[    1.982612] ahci 0000:00:17.0: version 3.0

[    1.993056] ahci 0000:00:17.0: AHCI 0001.0301 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    1.993058] ahci 0000:00:17.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo only pio slum part ems deso sadm sds apst 

[    2.001118] scsi host0: ahci

[    2.001387] scsi host1: ahci

[    2.001436] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xef633000 port 0xef633100 irq 126

[    2.001437] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xef633000 port 0xef633180 irq 126

[    2.314028] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.314056] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    2.318304] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    2.318308] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    2.318312] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    2.318651] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    2.319598] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support

[    2.319604] ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, EMT02B6Q, max UDMA/133

[    2.319607] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 32), AA

[    2.319656] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    2.319661] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    2.319664] ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

```

----------

## spike32

```

[    2.323117] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    2.323122] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    2.323125] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    2.324692] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    2.325576] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support

[    2.326042] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    2.326048] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    2.326051] ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    2.327471] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.328568] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.337978] ahci 0000:00:17.0: port does not support device sleep

[    2.338243] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Samsung SSD 850  2B6Q PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.343305] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GUE1N     AS00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.456286] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    2.456287] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    2.459578] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.466931] megasas: 07.706.03.00-rc1

[    2.492305] mpt3sas version 26.100.00.00 loaded

[    2.500750] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/466 GiB)

[    2.500755] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.500756] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.500761] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.505042]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7

[    2.505939] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] supports TCG Opal

[    2.505940] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.643561] raid6: sse2x1   gen() 13147 MB/s

[    2.700226] raid6: sse2x1   xor()  9226 MB/s

[    2.756893] raid6: sse2x2   gen() 16817 MB/s

[    2.813556] raid6: sse2x2   xor() 11379 MB/s

[    2.870223] raid6: sse2x4   gen() 19565 MB/s

[    2.926892] raid6: sse2x4   xor() 11984 MB/s

[    2.983582] raid6: avx2x1   gen() 27203 MB/s

[    3.040224] raid6: avx2x1   xor() 17584 MB/s

[    3.096889] raid6: avx2x2   gen() 33003 MB/s

[    3.153557] raid6: avx2x2   xor() 20743 MB/s

[    3.210224] raid6: avx2x4   gen() 37744 MB/s

[    3.266890] raid6: avx2x4   xor() 22351 MB/s

[    3.266891] raid6: using algorithm avx2x4 gen() 37744 MB/s

[    3.266914] raid6: .... xor() 22351 MB/s, rmw enabled

[    3.266915] raid6: using avx2x2 recovery algorithm

[    3.267675] xor: automatically using best checksumming function   avx       

[    3.297217] Btrfs loaded, crc32c=crc32c-generic

[    3.309770] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    3.316008] FS-Cache: Loaded

[    3.327472] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    3.327472] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    3.327473] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    3.327473] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    3.339428] FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

[    3.374002] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, scrub, no debug enabled

[    3.399871] fuse init (API version 7.27)

[    3.408861] loop: module loaded

[    3.411670] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    3.497428] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.865859] udevd[2062]: starting version 3.2.9

[    4.882082] udevd[2062]: starting eudev-3.2.9

[    4.912839] input: Asus Wireless Radio Control as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/ATK4001:00/input/input13

[    5.030548] proc_thermal 0000:00:04.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    5.031787] proc_thermal 0000:00:04.0: Creating sysfs group for PROC_THERMAL_PCI

[    5.033473] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    5.033770] bcma: bus0: Found chip with id 0x4352, rev 0x03 and package 0x00

[    5.033792] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.033797] bcma: bus0: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x800, rev 0x2B, class 0x0)

[    5.033811] bcma: bus0: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x812, rev 0x2A, class 0x0)

[    5.033838] bcma: bus0: Core 2 found: ARM CR4 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x83E, rev 0x02, class 0x0)

[    5.033848] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.033868] bcma: bus0: Core 3 found: PCIe Gen2 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x83C, rev 0x01, class 0x0)

[    5.033882] bcma: bus0: Core 4 found: USB 2.0 Device (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x81A, rev 0x11, class 0x0)

[    5.041938] mei_me 0000:00:16.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    5.044265] rtsx_pci 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    5.046003] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x0000000001109810

[    5.046253] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    5.054039] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 4.19

[    5.054041] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.054042] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.054043] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 xhci-hcd

[    5.054044] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    5.056988] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.058378] hub 1-0:1.0: 16 ports detected

[    5.062271] r8169 0000:04:00.1: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    5.062374] r8169 0000:04:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    5.071084] intel-lpss 0000:00:15.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    5.081410] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.081442] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.081444] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Host supports USB 3.0 SuperSpeed

[    5.082740] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003, bcdDevice= 4.19

[    5.082741] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.082742] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.082742] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 xhci-hcd

[    5.082743] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    5.082812] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.084135] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    5.088053] libphy: r8169: probed

[    5.088985] r8169 0000:04:00.1 eth0: RTL8411, 88:d7:f6:1f:2a:04, XID 5c800800, IRQ 130

[    5.088987] r8169 0000:04:00.1 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    5.089789] bcma: Unsupported SPROM revision: 11

[    5.089790] bcma: bus0: Invalid SPROM read from the PCIe card, trying to use fallback SPROM

[    5.089791] bcma: bus0: Using fallback SPROM failed (err -2)

[    5.089792] bcma: bus0: No SPROM available

[    5.092410] bcma: bus0: Bus registered

[    5.107397] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    5.107398] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    5.107628] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    5.127496] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input14

[    5.127736] idma64 idma64.0: Found Intel integrated DMA 64-bit

[    5.129473] intel-lpss 0000:00:15.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    5.129686] idma64 idma64.1: Found Intel integrated DMA 64-bit

[    5.154010] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    5.154024] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.4: SPD Write Disable is set

[    5.154064] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.4: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[    5.251507] pstore: Using compression: lzo

[    5.251521] pstore: Registered efi as persistent store backend

[    5.252667] RAPL PMU: API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 5 fixed counters, 655360 ms ovfl timer

[    5.252667] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp0-core 2^-14 Joules

[    5.252668] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain package 2^-14 Joules

[    5.252668] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain dram 2^-14 Joules

[    5.252669] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp1-gpu 2^-14 Joules

[    5.252669] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain psys 2^-14 Joules

[    5.283418] VFIO - User Level meta-driver version: 0.3

[    5.285036] MXM: GUID detected in BIOS

[    5.285090] ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20180810/nsarguments-59)

[    5.285198] ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20180810/nsarguments-59)

[    5.285576] pci 0000:01:00.0: optimus capabilities: enabled, status dynamic power, hda bios codec supported

[    5.285578] VGA switcheroo: detected Optimus DSM method \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP handle

[    5.285579] nouveau: detected PR support, will not use DSM

[    5.285601] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

[    5.285717] checking generic (c0000000 1e0000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[    5.285718] checking generic (c0000000 1e0000) vs hw (e0000000 2000000)

[    5.285781] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: NVIDIA GM107 (1171a0a2)

[    5.336171] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bios: version 82.07.9b.00.f8

[    5.353949] r8169 0000:04:00.1 enp4s0f1: renamed from eth0

[    5.358136] cryptd: max_cpu_qlen set to 1000

[    5.362102] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded

[    5.362935] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    5.372860] AVX2 version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.

[    5.372862] AES CTR mode by8 optimization enabled

[    5.400186] alg: No test for pcbc(aes) (pcbc-aes-aesni)

[    5.406899] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    5.441645] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fb: 2048 MiB GDDR5

[    5.441675] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bus: MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 022554 [ IBUS ]

[    5.442051] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    5.442446] checking generic (c0000000 1e0000) vs hw (c0000000 10000000)

[    5.442447] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    5.442468] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    5.442556] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    5.444497] asus_wmi: Initialization: 0x1

[    5.444739] asus_wmi: BIOS WMI version: 9.0

[    5.453772] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bus: MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 10ac08 [ IBUS ]

[    5.463381] asus_wmi: SFUN value: 0x21

[    5.468664] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    5.468665] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    5.470857] input: Asus WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/input/input15

[    5.471012] asus_wmi: Number of fans: 0

[    5.471545] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    5.475951] [drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)

[    5.490489] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    5.490657] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    5.505125] Adding 4695036k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:4695036k SSFS

[    5.524830] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[    5.528406] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.11

[    5.528533] iTCO_wdt: Found a Intel PCH TCO device (Version=4, TCOBASE=0x0400)

[    5.528691] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[    5.537812] FAT-fs (sda1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

[    5.554095] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=2001, idProduct=3319, bcdDevice= 2.00

[    5.554097] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    5.554098] usb 1-1: Product: Wireless N Nano USB Adapter

[    5.554098] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    5.554099] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

[    5.673032] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4352 WLAN found (core revision 42)

[    5.673449] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 12, Type 11 (AC), Revision 1)

[    5.673456] b43: probe of bcma0:1 failed with error -95

[    5.673472] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNLS ]

[    5.680270] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    5.849846] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=57de, bcdDevice= 0.14

[    5.849848] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    5.849849] usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam

[    5.849850] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: 04081-0005570017051005059

[    5.849850] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 200901010001

[    5.866934] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain package

[    5.866935] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain core

[    5.866936] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain uncore

[    5.866936] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain dram

[    5.976914] usb 1-9: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    6.119537] usb 1-9: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=21fb, bcdDevice= 1.12

[    6.119539] usb 1-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    6.119540] usb 1-9: Product: BCM20702A0

[    6.119540] usb 1-9: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    6.119541] usb 1-9: SerialNumber: 28C2DDDE22E3

[    6.167958] usb 1-1: This Realtek USB WiFi dongle (0x2001:0x3319) is untested!

[    6.167959] usb 1-1: Please report results to Jes.Sorensen@gmail.com

[    6.169131] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[    6.178388] videodev: Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    6.186986] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    6.186997] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    6.186997] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    6.187000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    6.187001] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    6.187005] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    6.192916] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    6.193113] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam (0bda:57de)

[    6.196257] uvcvideo 1-4:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!

[    6.196259] uvcvideo 1-4:1.0: Entity type for entity Processing 2 was not initialized!

[    6.196260] uvcvideo 1-4:1.0: Entity type for entity Camera 1 was not initialized!

[    6.196312] input: USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam: USB2.0 V as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/input/input16

[    6.196361] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    6.196361] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[    6.232082] usb 1-1: Vendor: Realtek

[    6.232083] usb 1-1: Product: Wireless N 

[    6.232083] usb 1-1: Serial: no USB Adap

[    6.232084] usb 1-1: rtl8192eu_parse_efuse: dumping efuse (0x200 bytes):

[    6.232085] usb 1-1: 00: 29 81 00 7c 01 40 03 00

[    6.232086] usb 1-1: 08: 40 74 04 50 14 00 00 00

[    6.232086] usb 1-1: 10: 21 21 21 21 21 21 25 25

[    6.232087] usb 1-1: 18: 25 25 25 ee 0f ef ff ff

[    6.232087] usb 1-1: 20: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232088] usb 1-1: 28: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232088] usb 1-1: 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232089] usb 1-1: 38: ff ff 1e 1e 1e 1e 1e 1e

[    6.232090] usb 1-1: 40: 24 24 24 24 24 ee 0f ef

[    6.232090] usb 1-1: 48: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232091] usb 1-1: 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232091] usb 1-1: 58: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232092] usb 1-1: 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232092] usb 1-1: 68: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232093] usb 1-1: 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232094] usb 1-1: 78: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232094] usb 1-1: 80: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232095] usb 1-1: 88: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232095] usb 1-1: 90: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232096] usb 1-1: 98: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232096] usb 1-1: a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232097] usb 1-1: a8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232098] usb 1-1: b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232098] usb 1-1: b8: 21 36 21 00 00 00 ff ff

[    6.232099] usb 1-1: c0: ff 01 00 10 00 00 00 ff

[    6.232099] usb 1-1: c8: 00 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232100] usb 1-1: d0: 01 20 19 33 e7 47 02 10

[    6.232100] usb 1-1: d8: 62 eb 94 af 5c 09 03 52

[    6.232101] usb 1-1: e0: 65 61 6c 74 65 6b 1d 03

[    6.232102] usb 1-1: e8: 57 69 72 65 6c 65 73 73

[    6.232102] usb 1-1: f0: 20 4e 20 4e 61 6e 6f 20

[    6.232103] usb 1-1: f8: 55 53 42 20 41 64 61 70

[    6.232103] usb 1-1: 100: 74 65 72 00 ff ff ff ff

[    6.232104] usb 1-1: 108: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232104] usb 1-1: 110: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 0d

[    6.232105] usb 1-1: 118: 03 00 05 00 30 00 00 00

[    6.232106] usb 1-1: 120: 00 93 ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232106] usb 1-1: 128: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232107] usb 1-1: 130: f6 a8 98 2d 03 92 98 00

[    6.232107] usb 1-1: 138: fc 8c 00 11 9b 44 02 0a

[    6.232108] usb 1-1: 140: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232108] usb 1-1: 148: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232109] usb 1-1: 150: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232110] usb 1-1: 158: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232110] usb 1-1: 160: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232111] usb 1-1: 168: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232111] usb 1-1: 170: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232112] usb 1-1: 178: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232112] usb 1-1: 180: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232113] usb 1-1: 188: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232114] usb 1-1: 190: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232114] usb 1-1: 198: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232115] usb 1-1: 1a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232115] usb 1-1: 1a8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232116] usb 1-1: 1b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232117] usb 1-1: 1b8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232117] usb 1-1: 1c0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232118] usb 1-1: 1c8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232118] usb 1-1: 1d0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232119] usb 1-1: 1d8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232119] usb 1-1: 1e0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232120] usb 1-1: 1e8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232120] usb 1-1: 1f0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232121] usb 1-1: 1f8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    6.232122] usb 1-1: RTL8192EU rev B (SMIC) 2T2R, TX queues 3, WiFi=1, BT=0, GPS=0, HI PA=0

[    6.232123] usb 1-1: RTL8192EU MAC: 10:62:eb:94:af:5c

[    6.232124] usb 1-1: rtl8xxxu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192eu_nic.bin

[    6.233230] usb 1-1: Firmware revision 19.0 (signature 0x92e1)

[    6.234807] do the RAM reset

[    6.305353] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: chip id 63

[    6.306376] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: features 0x07

[    6.322378] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A

[    6.323370] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 0000

[    6.326155] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21fb.hcd failed with error -2

[    6.326156] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21fb.hcd not found

[    6.541472] vga_switcheroo: enabled

[    6.541596] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 8151260 kiB

[    6.541596] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    6.541596] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    6.541618] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    6.541630] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: VRAM: 2048 MiB

[    6.541630] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: GART: 1048576 MiB

[    6.541632] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: Pointer to TMDS table invalid

[    6.541633] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB version 4.0

[    6.542124] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: MM: using COPY for buffer copies

[    6.542130] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.3.1 20120801 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    6.811207] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20180719 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 1

[    6.812764] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    6.812903] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input17

[    6.812975] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: no  rom: yes  post: no)

[    6.813007] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:12/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input18

[    6.813210] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops [i915])

[    6.819969] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    7.093124] usb 1-1: rtl8192eu_rx_iqk_path_b: Path B RX IQK failed!

[    7.206756] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8xxxu

[    7.208187] rtl8xxxu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20f0u1: renamed from wlan0

[    7.270992] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC255: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    7.270995] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.270997] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.270998] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.270999] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    7.271002] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Internal Mic=0x1b

[    7.271003] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Headset Mic=0x19

[    7.282352] dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

[    7.284393] dell_smbios: Unable to run on non-Dell system

[    7.331768] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: Failed to find dell wmi symbol dell_micmute_led_set

[    7.391136] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input19

[    7.391173] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input20

[    7.391241] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input21

[    7.391278] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input22

[    7.391310] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input23

[    7.391340] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=10 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input24

[    7.933789] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    7.954036] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    8.189961] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20f0u1: link is not ready

[    8.369707] 8021q: 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8

[    8.436769] Generic PHY r8169-401:00: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-401:00, irq=IGNORE)

[    8.543095] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp4s0f1: link is not ready

[    9.444347] wlp0s20f0u1: authenticate with e8:de:27:4d:da:46

[    9.450216] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 1/3)

[    9.654071] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 2/3)

[    9.856981] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 3/3)

[   10.060317] wlp0s20f0u1: authentication with e8:de:27:4d:da:46 timed out

[   10.260663] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bus: MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 619444 [ IBUS ]

[   11.307425] wlp0s20f0u1: authenticate with e8:de:27:4d:da:46

[   11.315119] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 1/3)

[   11.520235] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 2/3)

[   11.723601] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 3/3)

[   11.926905] wlp0s20f0u1: authentication with e8:de:27:4d:da:46 timed out

[   13.571054] wlp0s20f0u1: authenticate with e8:de:27:4d:da:46

[   13.580424] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 1/3)

[   13.783687] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 2/3)

[   13.987020] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 3/3)

[   14.190301] wlp0s20f0u1: authentication with e8:de:27:4d:da:46 timed out

[   16.337143] wlp0s20f0u1: authenticate with e8:de:27:4d:da:46

[   16.345290] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 1/3)

[   16.546938] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 2/3)

[   16.750230] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 3/3)

[   16.953574] wlp0s20f0u1: authentication with e8:de:27:4d:da:46 timed out

[   26.124072] wlp0s20f0u1: authenticate with e8:de:27:4d:da:46

[   26.129021] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 1/3)

[   26.330458] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 2/3)

[   26.533654] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 3/3)

[   26.737035] wlp0s20f0u1: authentication with e8:de:27:4d:da:46 timed out

[   51.021039] wlp0s20f0u1: authenticate with e8:de:27:4d:da:46

[   51.029901] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 1/3)

[   51.230265] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 2/3)

[   51.433632] wlp0s20f0u1: send auth to e8:de:27:4d:da:46 (try 3/3)

[   51.636967] wlp0s20f0u1: authentication with e8:de:27:4d:da:46 timed out

[   57.707141] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3

[   57.767778] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3

[   57.767782] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3

[   84.220238] watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [lspci:3867]

[   84.220240] Modules linked in: 8021q garp mrp stp llc snd_hda_codec_hdmi dcdbas dell_wmi_descriptor snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic arc4 btusb uvcvideo btrtl btbcm videobuf2_vmalloc btintel videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 videobuf2_common bluetooth videodev media rtl8xxxu ecdh_generic intel_rapl b43 mac80211 vfat iTCO_wdt iTCO_vendor_support x86_pkg_temp_thermal intel_powerclamp coretemp kvm_intel crct10dif_pclmul crc32_pclmul crc32c_intel ghash_clmulni_intel i915 pcbc cfg80211 ssb pcmcia i2c_designware_platform aesni_intel i2c_designware_core asus_nb_wmi pcmcia_core snd_hda_intel asus_wmi rtsx_pci_sdmmc aes_x86_64 crypto_simd rtsx_pci_ms kvmgt sparse_keymap vfio_mdev cryptd memstick mmc_core rfkill wmi_bmof snd_hda_codec mdev glue_helper vfio_iommu_type1 intel_cstate snd_hda_core vfio

[   84.220256]  intel_uncore snd_hwdep efi_pstore nouveau kvm intel_rapl_perf snd_pcm mxm_wmi irqbypass joydev ttm snd_timer i2c_algo_bit serio_raw pcspkr efivars idma64 i2c_i801 drm_kms_helper snd r8169 soundcore realtek rtsx_pci sr_mod drm mei_me libphy intel_lpss_pci xhci_pci intel_lpss bcma cdrom mei mfd_core processor_thermal_device pcc_cpufreq xhci_hcd i2c_core intel_pch_thermal intel_soc_dts_iosf int3403_thermal int340x_thermal_zone wmi video int3400_thermal acpi_thermal_rel acpi_pad asus_wireless mac_hid efivarfs msdos fat cramfs overlay squashfs loop fuse f2fs xfs nfs lockd grace sunrpc fscache jfs reiserfs btrfs xor raid6_pq libcrc32c ext4 mbcache jbd2 sd_mod mpt3sas raid_class scsi_transport_sas megaraid megaraid_sas mptspi mptscsih mptbase scsi_transport_spi pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv

[   84.220290]  sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis pata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise ata_piix ahci libahci nvme_fc nvme_loop nvmet nvme_rdma rdma_cm iw_cm ib_cm ib_core configfs ipv6 crc_ccitt nvme_fabrics nvme nvme_core

[   84.220312] CPU: 0 PID: 3867 Comm: lspci Not tainted 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 #1

[   84.220313] Hardware name: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X550VXK/X550VXK, BIOS X550VXK.307 04/19/2019

[   84.220315] RIP: 0010:ioread32+0x2b/0x30

[   84.220317] Code: 81 ff ff ff 03 00 77 20 48 81 ff 00 00 01 00 76 05 0f b7 d7 ed c3 48 c7 c6 49 4e 0c 94 e8 2d ff ff ff b8 ff ff ff ff c3 8b 07 <c3> 0f 1f 40 00 89 f8 48 89 f7 48 81 fe ff ff 03 00 76 03 88 06 c3

[   84.220317] RSP: 0018:ffffa82e42f23ad0 EFLAGS: 00000296 ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

[   84.220318] RAX: 00000000ffffffff RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: ffffffffc0fc126c

[   84.220319] RDX: ffff93865b8bb4c8 RSI: ffffa82e4410a014 RDI: ffffa82e44009410

[   84.220319] RBP: ffff93865a3e2c00 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: ffffa82e42f23ad4

[   84.220319] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000001 R12: ffff93865a3e2c00

[   84.220320] R13: ffffffffffffffff R14: ffff93865b8bb3c0 R15: ffff938305b8417c

[   84.220320] FS:  00007fc9b04302c0(0000) GS:ffff93865ea00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   84.220321] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[   84.220321] CR2: 000056170ca0f990 CR3: 0000000440eda005 CR4: 00000000003606f0

[   84.220322] Call Trace:

[   84.220352]  nv04_timer_read+0x1e/0x60 [nouveau]

[   84.220376]  nvkm_pmu_reset+0x62/0x160 [nouveau]

[   84.220391]  nvkm_subdev_preinit+0x32/0x110 [nouveau]

[   84.220414]  nvkm_device_init+0x5e/0x270 [nouveau]

[   84.220437]  nvkm_udevice_init+0x41/0x60 [nouveau]

[   84.220451]  nvkm_object_init+0x3e/0x100 [nouveau]

[   84.220465]  nvkm_object_init+0x6f/0x100 [nouveau]

[   84.220479]  nvkm_object_init+0x6f/0x100 [nouveau]

[   84.220502]  nouveau_do_resume+0x27/0x150 [nouveau]

[   84.220525]  nouveau_pmops_runtime_resume+0x89/0x150 [nouveau]

[   84.220527]  ? pci_restore_standard_config+0x40/0x40

[   84.220528]  pci_pm_runtime_resume+0x74/0xd0

[   84.220530]  __rpm_callback+0x77/0x1a0

[   84.220531]  ? rpm_idle+0x20/0x310

[   84.220532]  ? pci_restore_standard_config+0x40/0x40

[   84.220533]  rpm_callback+0x1f/0x70

[   84.220534]  ? pci_restore_standard_config+0x40/0x40

[   84.220535]  rpm_resume+0x5dc/0x810

[   84.220536]  pm_runtime_barrier+0x88/0x90

[   84.220537]  pci_config_pm_runtime_get+0x36/0x50

[   84.220539]  pci_read_config+0x95/0x2a0

[   84.220540]  ? _cond_resched+0x15/0x30

[   84.220542]  ? __kmalloc+0x18e/0x220

[   84.220544]  kernfs_fop_read+0xac/0x180

[   84.220545]  __vfs_read+0x37/0x190

[   84.220546]  vfs_read+0x9d/0x150

[   84.220547]  ksys_pread64+0x65/0xa0

[   84.220549]  do_syscall_64+0x69/0x1c0

[   84.220551]  ? page_fault+0x8/0x30

[   84.220552]  entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

[   84.220553] RIP: 0033:0x7fc9b056497b

[   84.220554] Code: 83 ec 38 49 89 ca 64 48 8b 04 25 28 00 00 00 48 89 44 24 28 31 c0 48 8d 05 62 bd 0d 00 8b 00 85 c0 75 2c b8 11 00 00 00 0f 05 <48> 3d 00 f0 ff ff 77 6d 48 8b 4c 24 28 64 48 33 0c 25 28 00 00 00

[   84.220554] RSP: 002b:00007fff9068afa0 EFLAGS: 00000246 ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000011

[   84.220555] RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 00007fc9b056497b

[   84.220556] RDX: 0000000000000040 RSI: 000056170db9bc50 RDI: 0000000000000003

[   84.220556] RBP: 0000000000000040 R08: 00000000ffffffff R09: 00007fff9068a9b0

[   84.220556] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 000056170dba4250

[   84.220557] R13: 000056170db9bc50 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

mauro@mauro ~ $ 

```

----------

## spike32

Any idea?

----------

## krinn

idea no, clue yes

```
[   57.707141] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3 

...

[   84.220352]  nv04_timer_read+0x1e/0x60 [nouveau]

[   84.220376]  nvkm_pmu_reset+0x62/0x160 [nouveau]... 
```

i would dig nouveau issue (so, checking wiki, manual... about what could possibly affect badly nouveau)

ps: you might also just wish doing nothing than just booting your kernel with a blacklisted nouveau to have the quickest and best answer if digging nouveau issue is what you should do

----------

## spike32

 *krinn wrote:*   

> idea no, clue yes
> 
> ```
> [   57.707141] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3 
> 
> ...

 

Uninstalling the nouveau driver and installing the proprietary graphics driver for nvidia could be a good idea?

----------

## Hu

I generally discourage use of the nVidia proprietary driver.  Have you checked whether this is still a problem on a current kernel?

----------

## spike32

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I generally discourage use of the nVidia proprietary driver.  Have you checked whether this is still a problem on a current kernel?

 

I noticed that if I run eselect opengl list I get:

```

❯ eselect opengl list

!!! Error: Can't load module opengl

exiting

```

Could it be related to my problem?

----------

## krinn

 *spike32 wrote:*   

> Could it be related to my problem?

 

No, eselect-opengl should be missing now

and eselect-opengl was handling the glx provider, which only affect GL applications (so mostly in X), lspci is not in that category  :Smile: 

do note i didn't suggest you to use proprietary drivers, i only suggest you to disable nouveau from loading to see if lspci is working ; allowing you to really be able to know if nouveau is the issue (or not)

you should do it by steps, and first step is check if nouveau is good or bad ; i might be wrong, until you have test, you are blaming nouveau because i have told you it should be nouveau, but it was a clue not a fact, and you are seeking a way to fix this assuming i'm right, while maybe nouveau doesnt need any fix or change.

I know you want fix this fast, but going in all directions will make your path slower

----------

## spike32

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *spike32 wrote:*   Could it be related to my problem? 
> 
> No, eselect-opengl should be missing now
> 
> and eselect-opengl was handling the glx provider, which only affect GL applications (so mostly in X), lspci is not in that category 
> ...

 

Yes you are right! Thank you for your advice! So I should uninstall nouveau drivers and try to reboot?

----------

## spike32

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *spike32 wrote:*   Could it be related to my problem? 
> 
> No, eselect-opengl should be missing now
> 
> and eselect-opengl was handling the glx provider, which only affect GL applications (so mostly in X), lspci is not in that category 
> ...

 

Ok, I created the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and added this:

```
blacklist nouveau
```

and now lspci command does not get in stuck.

----------

## krinn

I think you know where to search now, i never used nouveau myself, so wait a nouveau aware user to come help or try gentoo wiki about nouveau to see possible issue or needed kernel options to run it.

what i would myself do is testing modprobe nouveau && lcpi to see if it happen only at boot or if really nouveau dislike something

----------

## spike32

 *krinn wrote:*   

> I think you know where to search now, i never used nouveau myself, so wait a nouveau aware user to come help or try gentoo wiki about nouveau to see possible issue or needed kernel options to run it.
> 
> what i would myself do is testing modprobe nouveau && lcpi to see if it happen only at boot or if really nouveau dislike something

 

I removed nouveau from blacklist, run modprobe nouveau and then lspci. It still get in stuck.

----------

## Hu

You have a good indication that there is a bug related to using Nouveau and lspci.  If you can reproduce the problem on a current kernel (as of this writing, a 5.5.x kernel), then you should report the problem.

----------

## spike32

 *Hu wrote:*   

> You have a good indication that there is a bug related to using Nouveau and lspci.  If you can reproduce the problem on a current kernel (as of this writing, a 5.5.x kernel), then you should report the problem.

 

lspci is an example, but this problem occurs also when I run reboot and some other command that now I don't remember. So I should install a newer version of the kernel?

----------

## bammbamm808

 *spike32 wrote:*   

>  *krinn wrote:*   idea no, clue yes
> 
> ```
> [   57.707141] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3 
> 
> ...

 

I had this issue with nvidia-drivers and kernels 5.5 and 5.6. Downgrading to 5.4.17-gentoo-sources resolved it.

----------

## spike32

 *bammbamm808 wrote:*   

>  *spike32 wrote:*    *krinn wrote:*   idea no, clue yes
> 
> ```
> [   57.707141] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3 
> 
> ...

 

So your suggestion is to uninstall nouveau, install nvidia-drivers and install kernel 5.4.17?

----------

## bammbamm808

 *spike32 wrote:*   

>  *bammbamm808 wrote:*    *spike32 wrote:*    *krinn wrote:*   idea no, clue yes
> 
> ```
> [   57.707141] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3 
> 
> ...

 

Just providing my data to help you narrow it down. I suggest nothing. But it was the coreX stuck for 22s thing, I remember that much. On my system, the kernel downgrade *seems to have resolved it.

----------

## spike32

 *bammbamm808 wrote:*   

>  *spike32 wrote:*    *bammbamm808 wrote:*    *spike32 wrote:*    *krinn wrote:*   idea no, clue yes
> 
> ```
> [   57.707141] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Refused to change power state, currently in D3 
> 
> ...

 

Actually I am running this version: 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64.

Should I do an upgrade?

----------

## krinn

from bammbamm808 entry:

* he was stuck with a newer kernel than you and with nvidia-drivers

my conclusion is:

* nouveau or nvidia : anyway it's related to nvidia cards, but not specially about nouveau then

* i don't think anyone running a ryzen would get that bug from kernel 4.19 upto 5.5 and none would had seen it

* he downgrade kernel, but i don't think it's what that has fix his issue, what probably has fix his issue is that while downgrading, he has set or unset the option that was doing that

If i were you i would ask help from Naib, he own a ryzen (and if my memory is good also an nvidia card) and can provide a working kernel configuration and good advises

you could then either adapt his kernel to your taste, or look for the difference with yours and try find what is doing this

----------

## spike32

Does anyone has some further suggestion? Unfortunately Naib does not reply to me.

----------

## Tony0945

If your kernel has enabled CONFIG_IKCONFIG, which I heartily recommend, then post the kernel config with "zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste" and post the link address that is returned.

If not, then "ls /boot/config*" will list copies of all the configs you have built. Verify which one you are running with "uname -a".

The reason that I recommend enabling configuration in the kernel is that there is no possibility of being mistaken, /proc/config.gz will hold the configuration for the currently running kernel.

I have a Ryzen, but a radeon video card. Nevertheless I have other systems with nouveau so maybe I can help you.

All I can promise that I will look at what you post.

Are you building a monolithic kernel or with an initramfs?

----------

## spike32

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> If your kernel has enabled CONFIG_IKCONFIG, which I heartily recommend, then post the kernel config with "zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste" and post the link address that is returned.
> 
> If not, then "ls /boot/config*" will list copies of all the configs you have built. Verify which one you are running with "uname -a".
> 
> The reason that I recommend enabling configuration in the kernel is that there is no possibility of being mistaken, /proc/config.gz will hold the configuration for the currently running kernel.
> ...

 

This is the output of zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste:

http://dpaste.com/01NC1N1

And this is the output of uname -a:

```
Linux mauro 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 #1 SMP Wed Mar 18 16:53:29 CET 2020 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

 *Quote:*   

> Are you building a monolithic kernel or with an initramfs?

 

Actually I don't know, I followed a guide to build up my Gentoo.

----------

## spike32

Actually I don't even know if intel graphic drivers are working because sometimes I find some strange line within the terminal.

----------

## Tony0945

First off, you were missing some configuration items. You should run "make oldconfig" before compiling a new kernel. I built a new config taking the defaults for the new items.

That config is here: https://pastebin.com/NncLH95B

```
CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y
```

I'm about to boot into your kernel (updated)  so posting now.

----------

## Tony0945

Well, that was quick. It hung on boot with a kernel panic.

Working kernel config is here:add nouveau to this

major differences:

Timer Subsystem:

Yours is CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL=y vs CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

CPU/Task time and stats accounting:

Yours is

CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SCHED_AVG_IRQ=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_CPU_ISOLATION=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_WRITEBACK=y

CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_BPF=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_BPF_JIT_ALWAYS_ON=y

CONFIG_USERFAULTFD=y

Mine is

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

Mine doesn't use CGROUPS

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

Yours has:

CONFIG_SLAB_MERGE_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SLAB_FREELIST_HARDENED=y

CONFIG_SLUB_CPU_PARTIAL=y

CONFIG_SYSTEM_DATA_VERIFICATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PHYSICAL_MASK=y

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=5

Mine has:

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

# Processor type and features

Yours has CONFIG_RETPOLINE=y, mine doesn't. I do not recommend unsetting this.

also, yours has:

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_PV=y

CONFIG_XEN_PV_SMP=y

CONFIG_XEN_DOM0=y

CONFIG_XEN_PVHVM=y

CONFIG_XEN_PVHVM_SMP=y

CONFIG_XEN_512GB=y

CONFIG_XEN_SAVE_RESTORE=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_XEN_PVH=y

CONFIG_KVM_GUEST=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

OK, a ton of changes still to come.  

See if the one I posted above solves the problem then bring changes back in related groups until it fails again.

To tell the truth, yours looks like the kitchen sink. If you start from scrath, use pappy's configs.

First try the one I linked to. Use the one I posted and add NOUVEAU as a module, blackilisting RADEON. Also, check the firmware settings, mine loads firmware for radeon and a TV card that you won't need.

----------

## Tony0945

OK, got on the NOUVEAU computer. It's dual boot so I had to wait.

First thing I noticed was that I'm running 4.19.107. That's a lot of revisions beyond this. You are 10 revisions behind.

Gentoo packages says the latest is 4.19.113. I'd unmask that and build it. These revisions are not development. They are backported bug fixes.  On my Ryzen machine I run 5.4.x  and 4.19.97. I  just didn't unmerge the old kernel, but am keeping it as a fallback.

```
tony@Casti ~ $ uname -a

Linux Casti 4.19.107-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 4 16:55:24 CST 2020 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

tony@Casti ~ $ zgrep NOUVEAU /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

# CONFIG_NOUVEAU_LEGACY_CTX_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=5

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG_DEFAULT=3

# CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG_MMU is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

```

  My card is about a decade old so unless you are running a very very old card on a very new motherboard (Ryzen, right?) these settings should be good for you, i.e. no legacy support.

Here is a handy script to automate building a kernel without an initramfs. Put it in /usr/local/sbin/buildmykernel and don't forget to make it executable. Or run it with "bash /usr/local/sbin/buildmykernel".

It uses the present kernel's internal config if run without a parameter. If run with a parameter, it assumes the parameter is the filename of a config file.

Then it runs "make oldconfig", then pops up menuconfig for you to change or just exit, then proceeds to build.  

The note says " Building Virtualbox modules", but "emerge @module-rebuild" rebuilds all out of kernel modules such as nvidia, r8168 et cetera. If you don't have any, it won't build any.

----------

## spike32

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> Well, that was quick. It hung on boot with a kernel panic.
> 
> Working kernel config is here:add nouveau to this
> 
> major differences:
> ...

 

Hi, I changed kernel configuration with this one and added Nouveau, but I'm still having problem, maybe I did something wrong. Could you please check?

I am still running the same version of the kernel, could it be a problem?

http://dpaste.com/1SXN7BA

----------

## spike32

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

>  My card is about a decade old so unless you are running a very very old card on a very new motherboard (Ryzen, right?) these settings should be good for you, i.e. no legacy support.

 

CPU: Intel core i7 7700HQ

GPU: Intel HD Graphics 630 / GeForce GTX 950M

----------

## spike32

How could I check if intel graphic drivers are running?

----------

## Tony0945

 *spike32 wrote:*   

> GPU: Intel HD Graphics 630 / GeForce GTX 950M

  That's eight years newer than the design of my 8400GS which debuted in 2007. By "lagacy" I think they mean older than that, Turn legacy support off.

 *spike32 wrote:*   

> How could I check if intel graphic drivers are running?

 

```
lsmod |grep i915
```

  If the module isn't loaded, the card isn't being driven.

----------

## spike32

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

>  *spike32 wrote:*   GPU: Intel HD Graphics 630 / GeForce GTX 950M  That's eight years newer than the design of my 8400GS which debuted in 2007. By "lagacy" I think they mean older than that, Turn legacy support off.
> 
>  *spike32 wrote:*   How could I check if intel graphic drivers are running? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is the output of lsmod | grep i915:

```

i915                 2121728  49

i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 i915,nouveau

drm_kms_helper        208896  2 i915,nouveau

drm                   540672  15 drm_kms_helper,i915,ttm,nouveau

i2c_core               86016  9 i2c_designware_platform,videodev,i2c_designware_core,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_i801,i915,nouveau,drm

video                  49152  3 asus_wmi,i915,nouveau

```

But here (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel) I read that intel i965 is needed as VIDEO_CARDS flag, which I used in /etc/portage/make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nouveau"
```

Anyway, I have removed legacy support but I'm still having problem. Here is my actual configuration: http://dpaste.com/0J5H690

----------

## spike32

Up

----------

## spike32

 *spike32 wrote:*   

>  *Tony0945 wrote:*    *spike32 wrote:*   GPU: Intel HD Graphics 630 / GeForce GTX 950M  That's eight years newer than the design of my 8400GS which debuted in 2007. By "lagacy" I think they mean older than that, Turn legacy support off.
> 
>  *spike32 wrote:*   How could I check if intel graphic drivers are running? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What about this?

----------

## spike32

Up

----------

## spike32

I also tried to install nvidia proprietary drivers, but I'm having problem with them too.

I added in /etc/portage/make.conf this:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia"
```

but when I run sudo emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world I get this problem:

```

[blocks B            ] media-libs/mesa[-libglvnd( - )] ("media-libs/mesa[-libglvnd( - )]" is blocking media-libs/libhlvnd-1.3.1)

[blocks B            ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.59)

```

Why these two packages are blocking the installation?

----------

## spike32

 *spike32 wrote:*   

> I also tried to install nvidia proprietary drivers, but I'm having problem with them too.
> 
> I added in /etc/portage/make.conf this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I forgot, this is my actual kernel configuration http://dpaste.com/14Z80DE

----------

## spike32

Hello?

----------

